# Caves and Yellow labs... they need them?



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

Hola !

I have Yellow Labs, I know they like to hide, that is why I have some "caves" in order to give them place to hide.
But I can't enjoy my fish because when they feel me in the room they hide fast and not show up for a while until I leave them alone.
I was seeing in some pictures different tanks with no caves, I am wandering if those "caves" are necessary for my yellows or I could take them out my tank in order to make them more active and nice to see them.

It is just a question, I would like to know some experienced opinions.

Thank you


----------



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

Hola!
Can you describe first your tank setup?


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine do the same thing. I have lots of caves and hiding places and they certainly seem to enjoy them. Even my P acei often stay hidden if someone gets close to the tank. They do come out when it's feeding time and when no one is close to the tank. Whenever I want to show someone the fish, I have them stay far enough away so the fish are still out swimming.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

How long have you had the fish in the tank? They sometimes need a little while to settle in. Yellow labs are cave dwelling fish and will always be in a cave if they can. Give them some time to realize that the enormous thing from outside isn't gong to eat them and they should settle and pretty much ignore you. Mine did


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

labs like caves...just make sure they arent too deep and then they hang there with their noses sticking out..everyones is happy.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

what is your tank seize? What are you using as "cave"? How many yellow labs do you have? i have notice that the more fish you have i your tank...the more the come out...like mine..they are always out and about on top waiting for food when someone pass by.


----------



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

khaki said:


> How many yellow labs do you have? i have notice that the more fish you have i your tank...the more the come out...like mine..they are always out and about on top waiting for food when someone pass by.


I agree and that is the same behavior of my fishes; they are always out swimming around. Caves give them a sense of security as also having many companions make them feel more secure. That's why I was asking you about details of your tank setup. By the way, nice tank and fishes, khaki! For how long they have been with you?


----------



## lv8pv (Apr 6, 2008)

Mine always comes out and to the surface when I'm getting close to the tank. I hate it. I would love to be able to sit close to the tank and observe their normal behaviour rather then seem them at the surface waiting for food. To see them at their normal behaviour, i need to be sitting across the room (and that's to far for my liking)

I say be happy they don't come out when you are close.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*efors*
thanks! not to ruin the thread or anything with my personal tanks. My africans have been with me for about 10months.


----------



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

I've seen a lot of thanks with stones, they are natural stones? (look the pictures above).
I've read that some kind of stones can change the chemics of the water... 
How can I know what kind of stones could I use?
For instead, I use to go to Delaware river, could I get some rocks from there and put it in my tank? is that possible?

Thank you


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*Mikelodeon*

River rocks are great...if you set it the right way..it gives your tank a natural look.


----------



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

OK, how I must treat them before put them in my tank?
I think I should use some desinfectant first... something else?

Thank u !


----------



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, river rocks can be used safely. I have around 150 lbs of river rocks in my 55gal mbuna tank. I just cleaned them with water and a brush and let them in tap water for a week. Then brushed and rinsed them again, just before adding them into the tank. You can let them dry first. Here is how they look in my tank:


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Mine hid all the time until I put some other fish in there. Now they are out all the time.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I have friendly fish, too. They come up to the front of the tank when I enter my room but quickly lose interest when I don't feed them, which is great so I can watch them doing their natural thing (a bunch of demasoni beating the **** out of each other) :roll:

Delaware river rocks work great. That's what I use in my tank. I bought them at a local landscaping place. More convenient than driving across the state to the Delaware to get some rocks. I soaked mine in water with a bit of bleach for awhile, then scrubbed, and rinsed very thoroughly. I suggest you do the same especially if you're taking them from the river.


----------

